# Reef building



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where I canget oldchicken coops for reefs?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No. But I know where for $35 per year membership, you can join the RFRA in Pensacola, and use all there metalworking tools, mig welders, ect, and use all the free rebar you want and other metal to build an unlimited amount of your own reefs to put down for yourself. Also can use there pull behind barge if you want to drop 10 at a time.



All for only $35 per year.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends on how many you want. We deploy them for $450 per two coup reef which includes the permitting and cost of the coup. There is a discount for more than 5 spots. This operation was set up to assist the RFRA and to provide a resource for local fisherman to get private reefs built. The price I quoted you is very close to the actual cost of deployment. 

Send me a PM if you would like more information.

Robert.


----------



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

Hey Thanks...had my membership run out and need to renew, Ihad some rebar reefs made up there and deployed them. They work good, but not as good as the coops, I actually had acouple move over a 100' during the texas hurricane this year. What is Redmans handle on here?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *NEPTNOON (10/16/2008)*What is Redmans handle on here?


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>CAPT. PAUL REDMAN is his username


----------



## kingfisher222 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been thinking about putting some of those out too, but I have a line on some metal pipe to use instead of rebar. Just wondering if anybody had any luck fishing on them. I tried one a while back, but didn't catch anything. I can't fit a chickencoop on my boat, and don't have the $$ to buy into one.

Anybody got any ideas?



Claydoh, how are yours doing?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have not put mine out yet, I want to take about 8 or so, and it was so dang hot whwen I built that one, I am waiting for the wether to cool to pop out another half a dozen or so to drop.

But I have been on Capt Paul Redmans....and it is insane! So many fish, you get overwhlemed trying to pick one to shoot, and nice sized fish too!


----------



## kingfisher222 (Dec 28, 2007)

How big were they, and what size rebar? I can't go too big to handle on my boat, but I want something that will get me some fish. How long does it take to get good fish (snappers, triggers, and groupers) on a reef that's 4' by 5' by 5', that's about the biggest reef I can fit on my boat?

I apreciate the tips!


----------

